# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Vicky Cristina Barcelona 2008 720p BluRay x264-ESiR

## tuylasg

Sexually adventurous Cristina and her friend Vicky, who is bright but cautious, holiday in Barcelona where they meet the celebrated and wholly seductive painter, Juan Antonio. Vicky is not about to dive into a sexual adventure being committed to her forthcoming marriage. But Cristina is immediately captivated by Juan Antonio's free spirit and his romantic allure is enhanced when she hears the delicious details of his divorce from fellow artist, the tempestuous Maria Elena.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0497465/ (Rating: 7.3/10)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
MF - Vicky Cristina Barcelona 2008 720p BluRay x264-ESiR
MF - Vicky Cristina Barcelona 2008 720p BluRay x264-ESiR sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Vicky Cristina Barcelona 2008 720p BluRay x264-ESiR*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

